# What ever happened to sweets?



## gailey (22 Apr 2007)

What ever happened to all the sweets that we could buy when we were kids. When I now buy sweets for my children the choice seems to be just smarties and buttons. What ever happened to black jacks, fruit salads, gobstoppers, jawbreakers, fizzle sticks, lipsticks,sweet cigarettes and do any of you remember the alphabet sweets. Dime bars, chomp bars, macroom bars are also gone. Has the company making all these sweets just disappeared. I don't intend in buying my kids loathes of sweets but the topic often comes up where are all the sweets gone? Just wondering........


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Apr 2007)

Cigarettes took over


----------



## Joe1234 (22 Apr 2007)

A lot of them are probably no longer available because of the artificial colours in them.  Remember the "E numbers"??


----------



## MugsGame (22 Apr 2007)

Jake Stephens' 'Naked Camera' documentary series visited a sweet-shop last week to ask that very same question. Maybe it will be repeated...


----------



## jasconius (22 Apr 2007)

You can relive and buy all your memories here:

http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/


----------



## ClubMan (22 Apr 2007)

Joe1234 said:


> A lot of them are probably no longer available because of the artificial colours in them.  Remember the "E numbers"??


"E numbers" are not necessarily bad from a health/safety/nutrition point of view.


----------



## z108 (23 Apr 2007)

sueellen said:


> Cigarettes took over



haha.. so funny !  that reminds me of my own purchases  as a kid


----------



## Cahir (23 Apr 2007)

jasconius said:


> You can relive and buy all your memories here:
> 
> http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/



Unfortunately the delivery charge to Ireland is huge!  I wonder if there are any other sites like that with a smaller charge.


----------



## homeowner (23 Apr 2007)

gailey said:


> What ever happened to black jacks, fruit salads, gobstoppers, jawbreakers, fizzle sticks, lipsticks,sweet cigarettes and do any of you remember the alphabet sweets. Dime bars, chomp bars, macroom bars are also gone. Has the company making all these sweets just disappeared. I don't intend in buying my kids loathes of sweets but the topic often comes up where are all the sweets gone? Just wondering........


 
You can still buy dime bars, chomp bars (i got one at the weekend, they are only 20c!!), macroom bars in dublin.  I have seen blackjacks and fruit salads and sweet cigarettes (but they were called something else, maybe chocolate sticks?), down the country. If you go to old shops that have been around for years you tend to see them, the new spars and centras not so much.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Apr 2007)

Lots of those sweets still available- you just have to go into the right shop. For example theres a shop in Tralee on the Square- I don't know the name of it, but that always has loads of those kinds of sweets and many more. I'm sure many towns have a similar shop selling this stuff.


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Apr 2007)

Used to be a shop on Aungier St until only a couple of years ago - two brothers ran it i think.


----------



## lucylou (23 Apr 2007)

does anyone remember those wham bars, stinger bars and desperate dan bars? i remember as a child they used to make my eyes water! had a wham bar recently and it was much tamer then they used to be!!? Maybe something to do with the aforementioned E numbers??


----------



## z108 (23 Apr 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Used to be a shop on Aungier St until only a couple of years ago - two brothers ran it i think.



Yeah that was called Kavanaghs


----------



## River (23 Apr 2007)

lucylou said:


> does anyone remember those wham bars, stinger bars and desperate dan bars? i remember as a child they used to make my eyes water! had a wham bar recently and it was much tamer then they used to be!!? Maybe something to do with the aforementioned E numbers??



And the Roy of the Rover bars. Tangy lemon flavour like you wouldn't believe. Also brought tears to my eyes.... Would love to try one again


----------



## Marie M (25 Apr 2007)

My local shop is well stocked up on all of them, although all a bit smaller and thinner, just bought a fizzy cola lola and ten fruitsalads myself this morning(not for me) 8c for the lolly and 2c for the sweets, is this in line with inflation?, probably the reason why they got smaller.


----------



## foxylady (25 Apr 2007)

lucylou said:


> does anyone remember those wham bars, stinger bars and desperate dan bars? i remember as a child they used to make my eyes water! had a wham bar recently and it was much tamer then they used to be!!? Maybe something to do with the aforementioned E numbers??


 

Spar on Camden St sell these


----------



## gianni (25 Apr 2007)

gailey said:


> macroom bars are also gone.........


 

I think they only sell them in Cork


----------



## blueshoes (26 Apr 2007)

Ah i remember the days! I used to live near a tiny sweet shop when I was younger, the lady used to sell all the sweets mentioned here.

I remember sayin to mum/dad oh can we stop at the blue shop? (thats what we called it)

You can still but chomps and those freddo bars. And some of the older shops have fruit salads/black jacks.

So cheap aswell now its like 70/80 cent for a bar of chocolate crazy!!


----------



## lorr01 (30 Apr 2007)

go to keanes in ballinasloe and you will find all of them old time sweets and bars


----------



## Hel_n (1 May 2007)

I see most of the sweets mentioned above all the time - chomp, macroon dime bars, fruit salads and black jacks - both sweets and bars.

Does anyone remember Tangy bars though - are they still available?  There was other sweets around when I was younger too, I can't remember the name but they came in fold and silver foil and were available in toffee or liquorice (sorry about the spelling!).  I think they cost around 10p...


----------



## Ms X (4 May 2007)

Try here: They seem ok for delivery...

http://www.sweetsforu.co.uk/conditions.php


----------



## Guest127 (5 May 2007)

was in a shop in town yesterday ( londis I think ) and they had a rack of bags of sweets, with all the 'old' favourites in different bags. think the rack was marked -half pounders or something like that. anyway it was full of all the sweets mentioned here.


----------



## z108 (5 May 2007)

A lot of the newer and larger cinemas have those old style selections of sweets scooped up into a bag and weighed. Its still around as a concept. 

For example the formerly knowwn as  UGC, Cineworld  located on Parnell Street.


----------



## Guest127 (8 May 2007)

theres a shop in the new outlet in Banbridge and they have lots of the old type sweets. mostly nuts and drief fruits and seeds etc but also lots of sweets. Julian Graves is  the shop.


----------



## Lyndan (17 May 2007)

You can get most of these sweets at the cash n carry.  I used to run a sweet shop and unfortunately these sweets dont sell anymore - parents wont let their kids have wham bars anymore cos they are too hard on the teeth and the other ones just dont have the same appeal as they have to us - we were never able to get rid of them quick enough so we stopped buying them.

Does anyone remember Galaxy Secret bars? they were AMAZING.  They were really delicate strands of chocolate around a kind light fudge - there was a cardboard insert to stop it from breaking.  They were around about the same time as those pyramid bars - shaped like a pyramid with mint in the middle, kinda like a walnut whip with mint...


----------



## Squire (17 May 2007)

I never get offered a pear drop or a bullseye anymore. Remember those days in school where the bags of apple drops would be passed around the classroom. If they were a couple of days old you would have to pick the fluff off them before you popped them into your gob. Ahhh, memories.


----------



## Caveat (17 May 2007)

Squire said:


> before you popped them into your gob. Ahhh, memories.


 
...yeah - 'them' being the operative word! After 2 days it was impossible to even pick out a single 'drop' as all you had was this sticky pyramid resembling a 3D model of the molecular structure of something or other (that you were eating sweets to try to avoid paying attention to)


----------



## ACA (17 May 2007)

There's a sweet shop in the designer outlet place near Rathdowney, (if I'm honest about the only decent shop in there!!) They sell all the old favourites, cola cubes, pineapple chunks, sour apples, rhubarb and custards, toffee bonbons, strawberry bonbons, lemon bonbons, mmmm my mouths watering now!


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 May 2007)

ACA said:


> There's a sweet shop in the designer outlet place near Rathdowney, (if I'm honest about the only decent shop in there!!) They sell all the old favourites, cola cubes, pineapple chunks, sour apples, rhubarb and custards, toffee bonbons, strawberry bonbons, lemon bonbons, mmmm my mouths watering now!


 
It sounds as if you spend a lot of time there, something like your local


----------



## z108 (19 May 2007)

Cola Cubes....... Mhmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Trafford (30 May 2007)

Lyndan said:


> You can get most of these sweets at the cash n carry. I used to run a sweet shop and unfortunately these sweets dont sell anymore - parents wont let their kids have wham bars anymore cos they are too hard on the teeth and the other ones just dont have the same appeal as they have to us - we were never able to get rid of them quick enough so we stopped buying them.
> 
> Does anyone remember Galaxy Secret bars? they were AMAZING. They were really delicate strands of chocolate around a kind light fudge - there was a cardboard insert to stop it from breaking. They were around about the same time as those pyramid bars - shaped like a pyramid with mint in the middle, kinda like a walnut whip with mint...


 
Yep! Adored both of these bars! Amazing!!


----------



## JohnnieKippe (30 May 2007)

Does anyone remember Assorted Tools. They were little chocolate tools - drills, hammers, etc. They were soooooo good. gone now of course. Also loved fizzle sticks.


----------



## Caveat (30 May 2007)

Ah the humble fizzle stick  - lovely - but weren't actually fizzy were they? or were they meant to be?

Not strictly on the nostalgia thing, but if anyone likes the 'gourmet jelly bean' a la jelly bellys, Lidl do a lovely bag with all sorts of flavours inside
(apple, cherry, banana, cola etc) a bit sticky and _very _sweet but a worthy buy for sweet tooths everywhere!


----------



## Trafford (30 May 2007)

JohnnieKippe said:


> Does anyone remember *Assorted Tools.* They were little chocolate tools - drills, hammers, etc. They were soooooo good. gone now of course. Also loved fizzle sticks.


 
No, but I work with a few!


----------



## gailey (1 Jun 2007)

Anyone looking for a business idea well there you go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z108 (2 Jun 2007)

I remember assorted tools too 

Does anyone remember this strange thing ?   its a  *small plastic rocket ship with sweets* inside its belly and  a few noisemaking *caps* and you placed the* caps* onto the _metal nose of the rocket _and threw the rocket at the ground and when it landed it makes a * bang!*


----------

